# probleme soumission livre ibookstore



## ledocteur (16 Février 2012)

Bonjour,

ça fait déja quelques mois que je soumets des livres sur l'ibookstore sans aucun problème et sans avoir à attendre longtemps....En général mes livres sont validés en quelques minutes.

Mais depuis hier, les choses ont changé.

En fait, j'ai fait une erreur en soumettant deux livres avec le même isbn....du coup, il y a eu comme un bug.

J'ai rectifié rapidement mon erreur....mais maintenant mes livres, y compris un autre que j'ai soumis cet après-midi, sont en attente de révision. 

Cela est-il déja arrivé à quelqu'un ?

merci.


----------

